# Signs of too much estrogen(other than the typical)/Time for libido increase w/testp



## DaBeast25 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just wondering....last cycle was test/deca and my libido was through the roof although the deca f**ked up my recovery. Now I'm on a test only...much higher total dose of test than last time ---
150 prop eod ~550/week
180 enth eod ~660/week
.5mg adex eod

It's only been a week now and I have def notcied a difference in the gym but not with the libido... is this a problem or does it take a while usually??? So much test that it's actually causing a decrease???

I've also been really fatigued and feeling allergy type symptons, never had allergies before so Idk if its related to this or the seasons.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2010)

If I am reading your total T per week it looks like over a gram weekly which will cause added aromatization so your adex dose is too low. Double the Adex dose.

Sometimes fast esters like prop will cause flu like symptoms until your body adjusts to the rapid increase in blood androgen levels.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 25, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> If I am reading your total T per week it looks like over a gram weekly which will cause added aromatization so your adex dose is too low. Double the Adex dose.
> 
> Sometimes fast esters like prop will cause flu like symptoms until your body adjusts to the rapid increase in blood androgen levels.


 

Yes, it is well over 1gr/week at the moment prop will be dropped to 100eod week 3 or 5(pending how it goes)

I wasn't//still am not 100% positvie my prop is real(200mg/ml? dark oil? and supposedly bd?) which is why I was hesitant to up my adex dose and wind up blocking too much estrogen.  Any thoughts on it?  I have noticed the dark oil that's supposed to be prop draws much slower than my 300mg/ml test e.  

I'll up it to adex to 1mg eod..  Is there anything to be careful to watch for in terms of too much estrogen suppression, especially if this prop is garbage or underdosed?

thanks for the help


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Yes, it is well over 1gr/week at the moment prop will be dropped to 100eod week 3 or 5(pending how it goes)
> 
> I wasn't//still am not 100% positvie my prop is real(200mg/ml? dark oil? and supposedly bd?) which is why I was hesitant to up my adex dose and wind up blocking too much estrogen. Any thoughts on it? I have noticed the dark oil that's supposed to be prop draws much slower than my 300mg/ml test e.
> 
> ...


 Your symptoms sound like prop flu to me but who knows.

It is nearly impossible to crush E2 with Adex. It can only reduce circulating E2 by about 50% in men when used every day.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 25, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Your symptoms sound like prop flu to me but who knows.
> 
> It is nearly impossible to crush E2 with Adex. It can only reduce circulating E2 by about 50% in men when used every day.


 
Yeah, and although my weight and libido are the same as usual that beast-like feeling you get while on is definitly there in the gym(doubt that'd be from the enth already).  So when people are talking about reducing estrogen too much are they talking about letro then?

I would imagine it hase to be somewhat does dependent even with adex?


----------



## downtown (Mar 25, 2010)

Take benadyl when you first start a cycle, your body is reacting to the solvents.  Antihistamines work to fix this.  It does matter what gear you use, the flu like syptoms are always caused by the solvents not the actual AAS.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Yeah, and although my weight and libido are the same as usual that beast-like feeling you get while on is definitly there in the gym(doubt that'd be from the enth already). So when people are talking about reducing estrogen too much are they talking about letro then?
> 
> I would imagine it hase to be somewhat does dependent even with adex?


 

People who talk about reducing E2 too much are usually talking out of their ass. Thread parrots repeat it over and over but science says the opposite. 1mg every day of adex only reduced estro about 50% in men. In women it reduces E2 way more, like 85% so the meat heads think it is the same in men but that is incorrect. If a male who is natty has an E2 of 50pg/ml and he takes 1mg adex every day his E2 will be about 25pg/ml which is still in the normal range for males. How in the hell can adex crush estro if a guy is pinning a gram of Test per week and adex cannot in a natty man???

Additionally, how much estro is needed in a male? Ask that question when the parrots are advising you.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> People who talk about reducing E2 too much are usually talking out of their ass. Thread parrots repeat it over and over but science says the opposite. 1mg every day of adex only reduced estro about 50% in men. In women it reduces E2 way more, like 85% so the meat heads think it is the same in men but that is incorrect. If a male who is natty has an E2 of 50pg/ml and he takes 1mg adex every day his E2 will be about 25pg/ml which is still in the normal range for males. How in the hell can adex crush estro if a guy is pinning a gram of Test per week and adex cannot in a natty man???
> 
> Additionally, how much estro is needed in a male? Ask that question when the parrots are advising you.


 


Interesting... you definitly seem to know your stuff, and yes I agree there are a lot of parrots who really don't know the science...just the repeat button, lol.  

One other question, I plan on swicthing to Aromasin when my Adex runs out mid-cycle(or possibly sooner), what dose would you reccomend?

please keep in mind that I will be dropping my test dose, the initial high dose was b/c of the uncertainty with my prop.  Now that I'm fairly convinced it's real I really dont feel the need to be using 1200+mg/week...will drop to somehere between 700-900mg/week.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Interesting... you definitly seem to know your stuff, and yes I agree there are a lot of parrots who really don't know the science...just the repeat button, lol.
> 
> One other question, I plan on swicthing to Aromasin when my Adex runs out mid-cycle(or possibly sooner), what dose would you reccomend?
> 
> please keep in mind that I will be dropping my test dose, the initial high dose was b/c of the uncertainty with my prop. Now that I'm fairly convinced it's real I really dont feel the need to be using 1200+mg/week...will drop to somehere between 700-900mg/week.


 1mg adex is pretty similar to 25mg aromasin however aromasin is a better AI as it is suicidal and steroidal.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 1mg adex is pretty similar to 25mg aromasin however aromasin is a better AI as it is suicidal and steroidal.


 
Thanks, would you recommend overlapping the 2 to make the transition or just stop adex one day and start aromasin the next?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Thanks, would you recommend overlapping the 2 to make the transition or just stop adex one day and start aromasin the next?


 Just use the aromasin on your next scheduled dose. 

Keep in mind these are cookie cutter recommendations if you can get your Estradiol checked we can better dial you in. I like to see E2 at around 25pg/ml in males.

I am on 700mg of cyp right now and my schedule looks like this;

Mon 25mg Aromasin
Wed 25mg Aromasin
Fri 25mg Aromasin
Sat 25mg Aromasin


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Just use the aromasin on your next scheduled dose.
> 
> Keep in mind these are cookie cutter recommendations if you can get your Estradiol checked we can better dial you in. I like to see E2 at around 25pg/ml in males.
> 
> ...


 
As much as I'd like too I don't really want to try to explain this one to my doc.  Anyway, I thought aromasin had a very short half-life?  like 24-27 hours?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> As much as I'd like too I don't really want to try to explain this one to my doc. Anyway, I thought aromasin had a very short half-life? like 24-27 hours?


 If you need a doc for the tests PM me and I can probably get you a HRT doc that would have zero problems setting things up for you.

Yes, about 1/2 the drug is no longer active around 24 hours.

_*Pharmacokinetics:*
_Absorption: Following oral administration, AROMASIN is rapidly absorbed. Animal data suggest that the oral bioavailability could be incomplete due to first-pass metabolism. At a single dose of 25 mg given after a meal, average peak plasma levels of 18 ng/mL are achieved within 2 hours post-dosing. Food was shown to enhance absorption, resulting in plasma levels 40% higher than those observed in subjects under fasting conditions.
Distribution: After the peak, plasma levels of AROMASIN decline in a polyexponential manner with a terminal half-life of approximately 24 hours. AROMASIN is extensively distributed into tissues as reflected by a high volume of distribution. The plasma protein binding of AROMASIN is approximately 90% and the fraction bound is independent from the total concentration. The distribution of the drug and/or its metabolites into blood cells is negligible.
Metabolism and excretion: No significant deviations from dose-proportional pharmacokinetics were observed in healthy volunteers up to a 50 mg oral dose. Following repeated daily administration of 25 mg, plasma concentrations of the unchanged drug were of a similar order to those measured after single dosing. Following oral administration of a single dose radiolabelled AROMASIN, the elimination of drug-related products was shown to be essentially complete within 1 week, with approximately equal proportions of the dose eliminated in urine and faeces. The amount of drug excreted unchanged in urine is less than 1% of the dose. The clearance of AROMASIN is high, mainly due to metabolism. The biotransformation proceeds through oxidation of the methylene group at position 6 via the CYP 3A4 isoenzyme and/or reduction of 17-keto group by aldoketoreductases. Subsequently, many secondary metabolites are formed, each accounting for a limited amount of the drug. The metabolites are either inactive or less active than the parent drug in inhibiting aromatase.
_Special populations:
_Age: No significant correlation between the systemic exposure of AROMASIN and the age of subjects has been observed.
Renal insufficiency: AROMASIN pharmacokinetics have been investigated in subjects with severe renal insufficiency (CLCR <30 mL/min). In these subjects the systemic exposure of AROMASIN after a single dose was found to be approximately double that of healthy volunteers.
Hepatic insufficiency: AROMASIN pharmacokinetics have been investigated in subjects with moderate and severe hepatic insufficiency. The systemic exposure to AROMASIN was 2-3 times higher than in healthy volunteers.


----------

